# 811 + Dish 1000?



## Al Klappenberger (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi guys,

I'm new here. I found this forum while searching for upgraded information. 

I have an 811 receiver, Dish 500 equipment with Top 200 and HD option. I would like to know if there is any MPEG2 programs left on the 129 deg bird. If I upgraded to DISH 1000 antenna would I get anything new? Would I need to get an upgrade (and price hike) from Dish Network to get anything that might be there?

Al K.


----------



## 25_Bullberry (Apr 16, 2004)

Al Klappenberger said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new here. I found this forum while searching for upgraded information.
> 
> ...


Your best bet would be to request a like for like upgrade. I cannot remember off the top of my head if they are still offering this, but even if not, with the rebates for the dishin-it-up they are doing now, you would probably have little or no out of pocket expense if you upgraded to a 411.


----------



## Al Klappenberger (Oct 24, 2007)

Bulberry,

Actually, I also have an old model 4000 receiver in the garage that is being used to feed SD programs to the rest of my house via channel 3. My wife watches that one. I am using the 811 in the den with an IR remote. I was thinking of putting the 811 in place of the 4000 (since they are both UHF remote capable) and later moving to a 211 receiver for HD. That poor old 4000 getting a bit long in the tooth!

I don't like talking to Dish sales people. I would rather know in advance what I want and just tell them! 

Tell me more about the "dishin-it-up". This is new to me.

Al K.


----------



## 25_Bullberry (Apr 16, 2004)

will pm you with details


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Al Klappenberger said:


> I have an 811 receiver, Dish 500 equipment with Top 200 and HD option. I would like to know if there is any MPEG2 programs left on the 129 deg bird. If I upgraded to DISH 1000 antenna would I get anything new?Al K.


Not sure if this answers your question, but I hooked up my 811 today to get the latest software for it even tho I do not have it as an active receiver.

It downloaded the latest software but both before and after, it does not even see the 129 satellite. I'm not sure if my 811 is broken or if this is intentional by Dish.

My older 501 which I also hooked up to the same RG6 shows 129 when I do a check dish. The 501 is inactive also.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Are you saying that the 129 satellite does not show up in the list of orbital locations, or that you are hooked up to a dish pointed at 129 and it's not getting any signal?

It's possible that 129 is pure MPEG4, which would mean that an 811 can't get anything off that bird. Then again it also depends on where you are located. The extreme Northeast and parts of Florida cannot see 129 at all. Subs in those areas have to have a dish aimed at 61.5 to get the HD channels that are also on 129. Note: not every HD channel on 129 is mirrored on 61.5. STO-HD, and RSN for my area is only on 129, but all of Ohio is supposed to get 129 with no problem.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

What I'm saying is that the 811 doesn't even list, let alone see the 129 satellite.
I have four other receivers that do see it.
My setup is three dishes. One for 110/119, one for 129 and one for 148. I no longer need the 148 due to dropping some programming which I used to get.
I suspect that the 811 is programmed to not see 129 and perhaps 61.5 but I haven't checked that. I also suspect that 129 is now all MPEG4 but this doesn't seem possible as I just checked the 'unofficial channel chart' and I see a lot of locals are on it. (My locals are not here in the San Francisco area)

In a nutshell, I am hooked up to 129 but the 811 doesn't show it in the Point Dish menu and puts a red X in the third sat position on that screen.

If anyone else happens by here, I would be interested if their 811 sees 129.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I'd be surprised if an 811 can't see 61.5 in the menu. There are SD channels on 61.5 since the beginning on E*. Every E* receiver has 61.5 and 148 as a choice. 

Are you sure that the software on your 811 is the most recent? Perhaps (if it was off line for awhile) it has old software from before 129 was added to the fleet.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Michael P said:


> I'd be surprised if an 811 can't see 61.5 in the menu. There are SD channels on 61.5 since the beginning on E*. Every E* receiver has 61.5 and 148 as a choice.
> 
> Are you sure that the software on your 811 is the most recent? Perhaps (if it was off line for awhile) it has old software from before 129 was added to the fleet.


Well shucks, I now have to take it all back. Went to the garage to hook up the old 811 again to see if it would see 61.5 and it did. Then checked 129 and it was there too. The other day it didn't show at all even after the latest download.

I'm thinking that perhaps I needed to turn it off and on again or reset it by pulling the plug before it actually started using the latest software.


----------

